# Organiser les dossiers de son iPod ?



## Laskar (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Quand je synchronise mon iPod nano vidéo avec iTunes, c'est une véritable pagaille dans mon baladeur. l'iPod me créé des sous-dossiers bizarres et j'ai un mal fou à m'y retrouver.
Comment organiser "manuellement" mes MP3 ? J'aimerais créer des dossiers avec des noms explicites pour pouvoir y ranger mes musiques.
Exemple : "Musique classique" pour tous les morceaux de classique ou "Rock" pour l'ensemble de mes morceaux rock, etc ...

Y a-t-il une astuce ?

Merci.


----------



## KaMouChe (11 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Le mieux, je pense, serait de classer toute ta bibliothèque par Genre, justement
De cette manière, les morceaux de rock seront dans le genre Rock, etc...


Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2008)

Ou de créer des listes de lectures dans iTunes et de demander leur synchronisation. Tu peux même faire des listes intelligentes si tes morceaux sont correctement tagués.


----------



## jojolechouchou (9 Avril 2008)

Je cherche à installer sur mon ipod classique 80 go , des dossiers et des sous dossiers....ou , au moins la possibilité de séparer la musique classique de la variété etc...
Je peux demander sur iTunes de  faire des dossiers "classique" ou "variété" et y déposer mes fichiers  qui y restent trés sagement à leur place.Mais lorsque je connecte mon ipod , aprés synchronisation , je me retrouve sans cesse avec tout mélangé.et mes dossiers (que je demande à synchroniser)ne parraissent nulle part.
  Qui est assez astucieux pour faire  qu'au moins la musique classique ne se mélange pas avec la variété....
N'existe-t-il donc aucun programme pour réaliser ce (mini) exploit ?
Merci pour tout et bonne continuation , j'aprécie votre bonne humeur et votre humour.


----------

